# Road Trip Complete



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

don said:


> Hey Tommy. Congrats to both of you. I gotta know how many of those birds fell victim to the 20 gauge ?


Actually after sal had that dud primer in SD she started shooting the 20 that day as we didnt want to shoot with birds around to find out if it were a primer or firing pin... Well needless to say she fell in love with it LOL So 10 of the birds fell victim to the SSX, hevi 7s combo.. 

To say I am a true believer in the H 13 7s is an understatement.. I watched birds get whacked from 5 to 45 yards and all were stone cold dead.. The bird at the 45 yard mark had a broken wing as well as a broken leg.. Them little pellets are breakin some serious bone at those ranges.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually after sal had that dud primer in SD she started shooting the 20 that day as we didnt want to shoot with birds around to find out if it were a primer or firing pin... Well needless to say she fell in love with it LOL So 10 of the birds fell victim to the SSX, hevi 7s combo..
> 
> To say I am a true believer in the H 13 7s is an understatement.. I watched birds get whacked from 5 to 45 yards and all were stone cold dead.. The bird at the 45 yard mark had a broken wing as well as a broken leg.. Them little pellets are breakin some serious bone at those ranges.


You cant kill turkeys with that little gun.:evil::lol:


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Actually after sal had that dud primer in SD she started shooting the 20 that day as we didnt want to shoot with birds around to find out if it were a primer or firing pin... Well needless to say she fell in love with it LOL So 10 of the birds fell victim to the SSX, hevi 7s combo..
> 
> To say I am a true believer in the H 13 7s is an understatement.. I watched birds get whacked from 5 to 45 yards and all were stone cold dead.. The bird at the 45 yard mark had a broken wing as well as a broken leg.. Them little pellets are breakin some serious bone at those ranges.



Just as I suspected. I'll be carrying the bow until the very last day, but if it's between dinner or a season skunk, the 20/Hevi 7's will be called upon to save my season. I'll never miss carrying that 12 around.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Ive shot about `15 merriams and none have had overly impressive beards or spurs.. Average beard is going to be 7 to 8 inches and if you get inch spurs consider yourself lucky..


yeah thats what i noticed!

they still are pretty birds! thats for sure! i love watching them strut!... may be going back tuesday to get my buddy his first turkey ever! if he doesnt chicken out!... they are pricey tags though!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Atta boy 'Goose! What an awesome trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome season, and recap! Congrats to both of you! 

Gotta love the 20 gauge! I know I do.....

But dude, a little smile in your photo's wouldn't kill ya!


----------

